# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Weirdest, strangest, most perverted thing you've done while lucid?

## PsychotiChaos

I hope i'm in the right forum to ask this, well anyway i will start and everyone can join in on what weird or perverted things they've done.
Ok, last lucid i had (Today) for the majority of it i was just going around the place trying to you know... Have s*x  :Shades wink:   :wink2: , trying to find a woman,
i think this was because i didn't have much reason to go lucid. I didn't know what to do, so i did this. You can read more about this in my DJ entry.
So what did you do while you had full control of everything?

----------


## djpatch999

I had sex with someone in a shared dream...they remembered it as well as I did... that was an awkward conversation  :tongue2:

----------


## PsychotiChaos

Yeah, i can see how that would turn out  :Eek: .

----------


## Catatafish

I raped a girl in a bowling alleg in a lucid dream that I had.

----------


## PsychotiChaos

:Eek:   ::?:

----------


## PercyLucid

Destroyed the Earth... It is in one of my dreams in my journal.

----------


## Saizaphod

Had sex with myself because I was scared if I wouldn't it would had turned into a nightmare ::biggrin::

----------


## Box77

To name some other different than those where my sex drive took over, I would say it was weird to crush some DC's into meatballs using.. what was that? Telekinesis?

----------


## BarefootDreamer

Hmmm....not overtly strange/weird/perverted, but;

I picked a small child up and flung it out of a room, as in that lucid I was constantly being followed by small annoying children, and had had enough.I was about to have a ménage à trois with Cameron Diaz and Lucy Liu (who I am not overly attracted to in real life), but they decided they wanted breakfast first, so I left (and ended up with Angelina Jolie, so in my opinion that was better).I created a hybrid between a sandstone sculpture/ a building/ and a living tree from my subconscious. It was amazing, and I climbed it.

----------


## woblybil

I could post my whole DJ in this thread... Anyways, Last night...
I was ending a short lucid as the 3:00am train came rolling thru.. Sleeping alone I loosed a fart and a girls voice behind me said "I don't love you anymore" which woke me up for real... No train, no fart and no girl.....  ::banana::

----------


## Ametam

You guys are so tame  :tongue2: 

In one of my lucids, I ripped a DC's head off, and then cannibalised his body, including bones.

----------


## PsychotiChaos

> You guys are so tame 
> 
> In one of my lucids, I ripped a DC's head off, and then cannibalised his body, including bones.



How did it taste?

----------


## sighingplant

Was this shared (lucid) dream accidental? As awkward as you make it sound, how did yall get to talking about it?

----------


## sighingplant

> Had sex with myself because I was scared if I wouldn't it would had turned into a nightmare



Lol what is your gender? Not trying to sound like a pervert but details plz lol

----------


## sighingplant

> I raped a girl in a bowling alleg in a lucid dream that I had.



Whoa! lol, was she willing or the opposite?

----------


## Ametam

> How did it taste?



Not great, it was really bloody, and the bones were really crunchy which made a horrible texture. Would not eat again. 

Overall the dish quality was around about 2/10, with the only plus points being the exotic nature of the dish and its strange presentation.

----------


## PsychotiChaos

> Was this shared (lucid) dream accidental? As awkward as you make it sound, how did yall get to talking about it?



Please tell me where you got the "shared" part from? I never said anything about shared dreams.

----------


## TheJester

> Please tell me where you got the "shared" part from? I never said anything about shared dreams.



I think people were replying to djpatch

----------


## Seltiez

> You guys are so tame 
> 
> In one of my lucids, I ripped a DC's head off, and then cannibalised his body, including bones.



 Thats disgusting. Was it realistic or dreamy experience? I could never do something like it would be too traumatic for me. I also would be scared that what if i hit my head something and began to think those memories where real but thats very unlikely. Do you then have weird fetishes or did you do it from curiosity?

I have had many weird things in dreams but in lucid dream i never have done anything worth mentioning.

----------


## vintage

I remember once I was having sex with a girl but she didn't seem like she was into it.  She wouldn't look at me either.  I didn't really care about her because I knew it wasn't real.  It was very strange.

----------


## Box77

I was having so much sex once, that the DC was hanging from me as a kind sex toy and from time to time I remembered to shake her until I felt it was enough, then I walked here and there looking for some others things to do until I wanted to feel more and shake her again and again...

----------


## woblybil

> I was having so much sex once, that the DC was hanging from me as a kind sex toy and from time to time I remembered to shake her until I felt it was enough, then I walked here and there looking for some others things to do until I wanted to feel more and shake her again and again...





Whew, I thought I was alone.......  ::banana::

----------


## Saizaphod

> Lol what is your gender? Not trying to sound like a pervert but details plz lol



I'm a male. Well I was in my room lucid and it was really dark and I tumbled down to the floor from my bed. I saw myself naked under my bed and the figure was kinda scary so I invited him(me) to have sex with me, eh  ::lol::  It was a blast though, felt really good to be honest . No more details for you mister  ::roll::

----------


## Claws

I had sex with a mermaid underwater once. Do not ask how I did it because I have not idea how that is even possible lol.

----------


## Sibyline

I met this gorgeous DC, and it was love at first sight. Then he showed up again in a second dream, and I decided it was time for sex. Unfortunately, it wasn't very good, and then this happened:





> I held on to his shoulders as he wordlessly communicated that he was too scared of the soldiers outside to be able to perform. I tried to convince him to trust me, that there was no real danger... tiptoeing around telling him the truth because I didn't want to spoil his innocence, so I only said things like, "As long as you're with me, you have nothing to fear. They won't hurt us. You're safe with me." But he wasn't convinced. Annoyed and unsatisfied, I told him to go downstairs and "sell me". He looked at me incredulously. Annoyed, I told him in no uncertain terms to go downstairs and find me someone who could get the job done.
> 
> He left, leaving the door open. The soldiers were gone, and in their place were some random people in 1950's clothing walking past the door. I lay on the bed, aware of being naked but not caring.



Yep, I'm a dirty ungrateful ho!  ::roll:: 

Full dream here.

----------


## Liquidaque

I once gave myself a vagina, extended my penis to the point that I could turn it around, and put it in said vagina.  BEST.  SEX.  EVER.

----------


## chajadan

I'm male IRL, but in a dream once I had total female anatomy and was being drilled by some hot dude. I swear, the part of us that is connected to all of existence I can't help but feel knows/recalls thing, because I swear I had the exact sensation to a damn T. I can tell you that it feels different to give and receive as a male, and no doubt, to receive as a female is different from those two. In my dream it felt so representative. And yummy yummy.

----------


## Liquidaque

> I'm male IRL, but in a dream once I had total female anatomy and was being drilled by some hot dude. I swear, the part of us that is connected to all of existence I can't help but feel knows/recalls thing, because I swear I had the exact sensation to a damn T. I can tell you that it feels different to give and receive as a male, and no doubt, to receive as a female is different from those two. In my dream it felt so representative. And yummy yummy.



I've done the same, and can say the same, multiple times.

----------


## BarefootDreamer

> I'm male IRL, but in a dream once I had total female anatomy and was being drilled by some hot dude. I swear, the part of us that is connected to all of existence I can't help but feel knows/recalls thing, because I swear I had the exact sensation to a damn T. I can tell you that it feels different to give and receive as a male, and no doubt, to receive as a female is different from those two. In my dream it felt so representative. And yummy yummy.



Female here. Have experienced sex and masturbation as a male in a dream (not lucid, though).

----------


## Tygar

> Not great, it was really bloody, and the bones were really crunchy which made a horrible texture. Would not eat again. 
> 
> Overall the dish quality was around about 2/10, with the only plus points being the exotic nature of the dish and its strange presentation.



It may have tasted better if you add some fava beans and a nice chianti.   :Cheeky:

----------


## Tygar

This a a good thread.

In a good % of my LDs my sex drive just completely takes over.  From what I've read it is because during REM the bodies sexual hormone levels are so high...either that or I'm just a perv. It seems I'm constantly loosing control and seeking out sex.

I've performed felatio on myself.  One time I has sex with mud...which was surprisingly good, and gives new meaning to "dirty sex".   :Cheeky:   All of these dreams are in my dream journal.

----------


## Fris

Okay this one is quite weird.
I was dreaming I had sex with a girl (I'm a boy) and suddenly she decided that she had to do some other stuff, so she took off her vagina and gave it to me so I could keep on going while she left the room and never came back. I kept on going.

----------


## TudatLan

Weirdest thing in LD?
I summoned slenderman and it started to dance in a weird funny way with some stupid piece of clothes on his suit.

In another there was a girl in motocross suit, doing motocrossing and I followed her and slammed her into a facility with the force
and I felt pleasure hearing her crying.
then I gone home and checked myself
and I realized that I have a black cock.

and theres the weirdest non ld thing which I dreamed yesterday
Me and 3 guy were planning to have an orgy in a restaurant
we almost completed the planning when the dream ended
I don't know whats wrong with my brain?!? o_O

----------


## Valyreone

Quite an interesting thread to say the least

----------


## KpuonyerNo4

Once, in a Non-LD, I had a ray that could turn a penis into a vagina, and visa versa. It was... interesting...

----------


## woblybil

I did "Daisy Duck"...........Nuff said  :woohoo:

----------


## megaman

I was about to post a story when I realized I went into wayyyyy to much detail  ::bluesmile::

----------


## megaman

I am the only dude that kinda thinks changing a dick into a vagina would be creepy and traumatize me for life.

----------


## Box77

I've just remember when I was a teenage boy, I had a non-lucid where I was some sort of perverted nun. I was having fun by putting into my vagina some outlaw bikers' semen I found spread on the roof of a train.  ::biggrin::

----------


## EternalAgent

lol too much craziness. Im not sure mine measure up.

--Dreamt I was a formless blob watching a pair of my friends jump off a cliff. Then I orgasmed. Awesome. IRL they're great friends. In the dream, it was some sort of cathartic experience lol

--Dreamt I had been married 3 times in the past and each wife had died. In the dream I was walking on a beach viewing monuments to each wife. Each had died horrifically, and only a part of them was left. One was a statue of hands, one was a statue of a head, and one was a statue of the legs from the waist down. o.O

--Dreamt I was being chased by a toothless dog with an enormous mouth that wanted to eat my testicles, and a pair of drunks in the background of the dream kept laughing and telling me I was doomed. It was intense.

----------


## Hebdomeros

Those are hilarious and unexpected I love the second one.

While lucid I haven't really done anything perverted or weird but I saw some weird shit last night in my first lucid

There was like this disgusting alien organism/retarded/disfigured monster and I just felt completely weirded out so I made it leave by saying "go away"

Hopefully I can do some perverted shit for you freaks to read about later. :Happy:

----------


## woblybil

Holy Shit, It's only 2:00am and it's already started,
 I was going to meet a girl after she was done work at an office complex and the place was semi dark but her light was on, I had to pee somewhere before I went to see her, The hallway was full of junk and lined with doorways so I pee'd in one of them without a door and noticed I was peeing something that looked like oatmeal, I started to laugh and played with it filling some empty tin cans and a dented bucket and made several puddles on the floor and had hit a light switch which i wiped off and it didn't work so I said this is a dream and laughed louder while I filled a washing machine with oatmeal then other office lights started to come on and as it ran over I laughed so loud I woke myself up  ::yddd::

----------


## Littlejord

Ya I've had sex got bjs ect in my dreams but there was one lucid that what I did kinda creeped me out a bit and made me feel bad but was pretty cool too

Was at my old elementary school which was what made me go lucid in the first place but all my friends were still the same age as in the present, anyways I got into a fight with one of my friends who's sometimes kinda annoying but for some reason every time I tried to punch him I would lose my strength right before hitting him and kept lightly taping him in the face while he laughed and mocked me, after about 3 punches where I couldn't hit with any strength I got mad.

I put both hands on his head and smashed the back of his head into the wall and his head busted open and was all bloody and he died which I wasn't really expecting so kinda freaked me for a bit, but then i let it go and picked up a random girl and stole a car and then got her to give me head while I drove
Decent dream

----------


## chajadan

> smashed the back of his head into the wall ... picked up a random girl and stole a car... and then got her to give me head while I drove



Who needs "Grand Theft Auto" when you can lucid dream?

----------


## Box77

> Ya I've had sex got bjs ect in my dreams but there was one lucid that what I did kinda creeped me out a bit and made me feel bad but was pretty cool too
> 
> Was at my old elementary school which was what made me go lucid in the first place but all my friends were still the same age as in the present, anyways I got into a fight with one of my friends who's sometimes kinda annoying but for some reason every time I tried to punch him I would lose my strength right before hitting him and kept lightly taping him in the face while he laughed and mocked me, after about 3 punches where I couldn't hit with any strength I got mad.
> 
> I put both hands on his head and smashed the back of his head into the wall and his head busted open and was all bloody and he died which I wasn't really expecting so kinda freaked me for a bit, but then i let it go and picked up a random girl and stole a car and then got her to give me head while I drove
> Decent dream



Bloody gore dreams are weird! I once had a FA where I killed a guy in the previous dream, once I "woke up", I found his bloody head in my room, covered with a t-shirt and crowned with a crown of thorns I made to humiliate him or something like that because of I was sort of pissed off. I was really confused, because of the FA, the first thing I wanted to do was getting rid off the head in the bathroom thinking something like "Shit, I was not dreaming, now I'm in trouble!" (I ended up with a clean skull and didn't know what to do with it). Then I woke up for real on my bed apparently a couple of hours later, and it was like an amnesia episode, because of I didn't know what did I do with the skull. It took me a time to figure out the difference between the FA and WL. Hopefully I was able to find some inconsistencies that brought peace to my soul.

----------


## chajadan

Well at least we all know what you'd do Box77 if this ever comes up. I bow to the self preservation instinct.  ::bowdown::

----------


## Box77

> Well at least we all know what you'd do Box77 if this ever comes up. I bow to the self preservation instinct.



I think we all have this 'Jack the ripper' nature which under extreme circumstances gets free in some dreams (Should I say nightmares?). I'm wondering if anyone has released it while lucid.

----------


## Littlejord

> Who needs "Grand Theft Auto" when you can lucid dream?



Ya no kidding, even though when i was dreaming it didnt really seem like i was stealing it, i just saw a car in the parking lot and figured meh would probably be fun to rip really fast in a car so just opened the door and then must have just started it with my mind or something i cant really remember and then off i went.

----------


## NewWorldLucid

My one true LD I realized it was a dream and ran out side I was on college campus. I started trying to fly but that just resulted me making insanely long distance jumps after a while I realized wtf am I doing and run up into my old dorm and had sex/raped 2 chicks ..... I woke up really happy and then realized I have to change my underwear....; }

----------


## Henrikx

It was my first lucid dream. I wasn't really in full control so I didn't really know what I was doing. Well the point is...  I raped a male 8 year old (I am a male 14 year old). I don't even know...  It was just grose.

----------


## yumiko27

I had my way with a DC in a lucid. 
The strange part is that I only forced myself on him to hear him scream--he just sat there and took it.
...It was incredibly unsatisfying.

----------


## chajadan

humans are curious beings who pervasively adhere to a set of restrictions for good reason where none needed would be better -- it's no surprise given the chance to de-censor where absolutely no censoring is necessary -- they do, and go out of their way to.

----------


## Queen Zukin

A few years ago, someone really pissed me off. So I took a desk, slammed it into their skull. Stabbed them 37 times, dismembered their limbs one by one, then cut up the body into little chunks and put it in a jar. Superglued the jar shut, took it home, and put it in my closet. 

Also, sex on piano, sex in a cardboard box, etc.  :tongue2:

----------


## chajadan

::eh::  Uh, hhh, um, you didn't say if that was a dream or not, so I'll let ignorance be my bliss  ::lolxtreme:: 





> A few years ago, someone really pissed me off. So I took a desk, slammed it into their skull. Stabbed them 37 times, dismembered their limbs one by one, then cut up the body into little chunks and put it in a jar. Superglued the jar shut, took it home, and put it in my closet. 
> 
> Also, sex on piano, sex in a cardboard box, etc.

----------


## Box77

::lol::  In a lucid a while ago, I had sex with a woman in front of her husband. I saw the lovely couple getting into a supermarket and I wasn't able to control my sex drive. I took the woman from behind while I commanded him to be quiet while I was doing my best with her. The guy just watched us patiently...

----------


## Csarks

> Who needs "Grand Theft Auto" when you can lucid dream?



As soon as I have the required days to make a sig, I am putting this in there as a quote from you, chajadan.  ::D:

----------


## sedrick

I was Jesus and I cut about a foot-and-a-half of cloth off hem of a Pontius Pilate's wife.  ::shock::

----------


## Sporehed

Not a bad thing i did in a dream, but i came close ( i am a novice dreamer, just started frequent RC's a couple weeks ago.) from what i remember I was on a bed with this girl, who in real life i am extremely attracted to. Well in this dream she was begging for me and asking me to do the deed with her, but to me i got this super bad vibe from her in the dream and kept telling her to fuck off or leave me alone. And i distinctly remember briefly laughing in my head because "this must be a dream" but i didn't go lucid
 ::embarrassed::

----------


## Box77

A couple of nights ago I got lucid but didn't remember anything from my waking life for more that I tried. As the dream was absorbing me with the plot, I decided to do a "pussy check" with 3 grown teenage girls to stabilize it  ::tongue::  at the end we had some fun with one of them...

----------


## EarthInferno

Well the weirdest for me was this dream where I met a girl that I liked, so I became lucid and started flirting with her. The next thing I know, we were hugging and stuff. Finally we relax a bit on a couch, snuggling. She puts her head in my lap. She is looking up at me, and while she does I do her in the back of her head. It actually goes into the back of her head and feels good, and I can tell by her expression she is really enjoying it too.

----------


## CFH983743

DC was pissing me off so I told her to f*ck me. She said something I can't remember and I dropped her in a meat grinder and shoved my * in the - well, I'm sure you can figure out the rest.  ::shakehead::

----------


## stormr

Probably most perverted was a while ago, I kept trying to bang a girl, but she just wasnt having it and walked out of the room, so I gave myself a blowjob. I actually wound up waking myself up because I was so much larger, than in reality. That was a wierd one, seemed like a good idea at the time though.

----------


## xXPauloXx

Last night or the night before that I walked around (not lucid) with two cold dead penises in my hands thinking, so this is what girls put in there mouth when giving bj's. So weird

----------


## Synergeon

Once I was cracking the sky, but I felt guilty doing it so I stopped.
Then as a prize for my compassion I spent some time flying with Aldous Kuxley over the Ocean  :smiley:

----------


## isthisreal

Raped a few girls because I was worried that I was losing lucidity and wanted to "make the most out of it".. turns out the dream girls were willing after all, it was awesome  :smiley: 

That same dream some guy was having an altercation with another one of my dream characters, who accused him of stealing shit from him or something so I stabbed the guy multiple times in the ribs with a serrated knife.. 

I woke up pretty disturbed I even had these dreams

----------


## jayswings101

not really lucid but.. at the end she shape shifted into my mother............................................  ...

----------


## Signet

> I was Jesus and I cut about a foot-and-a-half of cloth off hem of a Pontius Pilate's wife.



Awww, *YEAH*!  
This is why I love DV.

----------


## LucidRanma

Guess I'll share. I've got plenty of weird, strange, and somewhat perverted things, so it's always hard to choose.

This one time I was at a party and really wanted sex, so I went in a room and found a man lying kind of passed out (he was still conscious?) on the bed. I waved my hand over him and turned him into a woman, then had sex with the newly formed woman.

I decided to fly over the neighborhood one night. Orgasmed really intensely for whatever reason while looking at the neighborhood. Wasn't trying to, it just happened.

I don't remember the full details of it, but one time I was trying to force myself on this DC but she wasn't wanting the sex. At worst my DCs go limp like dolls when having sex (most of the time honestly), but this one really didn't want to do it. I felt really bad after waking up. I think I tried to stop but I don't know if I was able to in the dream, and even so I still felt bad. I mean, I know when I'm lucid that the DCs are all just me, so it's kind of impossible to rape them unless I literally wanted to think of it that way, but... That logic still doesn't make me feel better about it.

Non-lucidly, I've done some gross stuff. Eaten a few human hands, had sex as a cat with a cat (that dream still haunts me), killed myself... Yeah, my dreams get weird and wrong. Fortunately most lucid dreams are either under my control or go to some sort of sex scenario, but the non-lucid ones get really really weird. Had sex with a cousin in one of my non-lucids.

Oh, and not even attracted to guys, but there were a few dreams where I ended up doing stuff with them. The first time it happened really freaked me out. Was just a guy with another guy and I was starting to get off. And then another time I was a girl and was making out with a guy and liking it. It was, to say the least, weird.

----------


## JetJones

I can't seem to have sex while I'm dreaming. I'm 26 years old and can't recall more than 2 ''wet dreams'' in my entire life.
Wich is why I have this fixation to try it since my first Lucid. Sadly, characters seem to have a personality of their own so... I haven't encountered a lot characters willing to have sex in the middle of the street with a stranger. Every time I do find one who's down for it, I feel like I'm losing my lucidity so I back off. It means I did try to rape a bunch of girls but since I'm not so much the rapist kind, I prefer the willing ones, haha.

In my first lucid dream I also gauged the eyes of some guy in a parking lot with my bare hands. It was pretty disturbing because that perticular dream was extremely vivid. Every dream has a different level of sensation and some senses are more vivid in some dreams. I recall I could feel the warmt of the sun on my skin and the warm gooey fluid on my thumbs as I would crush his eyeballs. It felt so real I actually shooked my hands in disgust.
I find it funny to experience senses in such a vivid way... the feeling is so real that I picture myself in bed or sleepwalking, actually sticking my fingers in something or eating. Always glad to wake up in bed without actually having murdered someone haha.

----------


## Seabatt

There was this one dream I had. I was in a modern house looking area, but the premise of the dream was that I had snuck in there and was about to get caught at any moment. I made my way to the pool where (Of course) it was filled with female models both in and outside the pool.

I went up to one of the girls and just stared at her chest. That's it. That's literally all I did. She made a snide remark too but I forgot what.

----------


## Zech

> I raped a girl in a bowling alleg in a lucid dream that I had.



This isn't the kind of place for that man.  Go tell it some pedo's in another chat room.

----------

